# Help me finally progress!



## J41 (Yesterday at 6:26 PM)

Hello!

Some of you may have seen me post about still using the beginner method, despite solving a lot and learning how to solve a long time ago. I'm determined to change that.

My PB at the moment with the beginner method is 10.01 seconds. My global average would be around 21-22 seconds. At this stage, I'm just trying to learn F2L intuitively. I hit a PB of ~21 seconds just before using F2L (the cases aligned nicely, no cases I didn't know (of which there are several)).

I still solve the cross at the top. I'm white/yellow neutral but don't solve on any other colour typically. I'm going to my first comp ever next month, and typically use the GAN Mini (though have quite a lot of 3x3s, as I enjoy collecting).

Anyway, I'm planning to use this thread for motivation and accountability, and just to track progress over time of (finally) my CFOP journey.


----------



## Arcanist (Yesterday at 6:29 PM)

J41 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Some of you may have seen me post about still using the beginner method, despite solving a lot and learning how to solve a long time ago. I'm determined to change that.
> 
> ...


i dont think anyone is this fast with the beginner method


----------



## J41 (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)

Arcanist said:


> i dont think anyone is this fast with the beginner method


I am! It's horribly inefficient, though, hence this thread. I feel like I've pretty much maxed out what I can do physically at this point without changing method.


----------



## NmeCuber (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

How do you get a 10.01 with beginner's method!?


----------



## J41 (Yesterday at 6:39 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> How do you get a 10.01 with beginner's method!?


Last layer skip. Aside from the 10.01, my next best would be 13.xx on a few occasions, I think.


----------



## J41 (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

And just got an 18.75 using F2L!

For the last 100 solves or so, I've just been forcing myself to use F2L, even though it's making my solves wildly inconsistent. Honestly wish I sacrificed my times short-term a long time ago for the long-term pay-off.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Yesterday at 10:05 PM)

Is it okay for me to be suspicious that you use handscrambles? That's the only way I can see a 10.01 PB happening from someone who uses beginners method.


----------



## J41 (Today at 6:43 AM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Is it okay for me to be suspicious that you use handscrambles? That's the only way I can see a 10.01 PB happening from someone who uses beginners method.


I don't remember the last time I used a hand scramble for a timed solve.

I don't mind if you're suspicious at all, but it's certainly been an interesting start to this thread! I wish this weren't the case, but I've simply spammed tens of thousands of solves using the beginner method over the last couple of years.

Like I said in the OP, my average is around 21-22 seconds, but I get sub 15 solves from time to time, including that 10.01.


----------

